# Drivers door wont lock with remote



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

My drivers door wont lock with remote.Open door and alarm goes off.Hit the remote to lock and it tripple honks back and door wont lock.With door open you cant manually lock.The only way to lock the car now is with door closed and key.Whats up with this???Is it the door lock/remote lock or what ever in the drivers door???????????Any help would be appreciated!thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhh. the beep, beep, beep is unfortunately a fairly common thing that crops up. it's a warning that your door isn't locked. the common cause is a door lock actuator. i had my passenger's side do that and thankfully it was covered under warranty. it's the only thing i ever took my car back for tho...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Funny.....

Today I go to lock my car, the passenger door locks the drivers doesn't and the alarm goes off. I press the door to unlock and it stops. Press lock again and the passenger door locks and drivers door doesn't and the alarm is going nutz. Make a trip to the dealer, they ordered an actuator, and my first GMPP claim is on the books. 

It was bound to happen.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Funny.....
> 
> Today I go to lock my car, the passenger door locks the drivers doesn't and the alarm goes off. I press the door to unlock and it stops. Press lock again and the passenger door locks and drivers door doesn't and the alarm is going nutz. Make a trip to the dealer, they ordered an actuator, and my first GMPP claim is on the books.
> 
> It was bound to happen.


just remember it wasn't my fault. it was the OP's


----------

